# [SOLVED]Brak polskich znakow po aktualizacji HAL

## Pryka

Witam panowie wczoraj zaktualizowal mi sie hal do wersji 0.5.11-r7 i mam maly zgrzyt bo od tej pory nie mam mozliwosci pisania polskich znakow nie wiem czemu.

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"
```

```

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
# MISC CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# There variables are shared between many init scripts

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"
```

```

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL"

```

```
Iluvatar pryka # locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

Z gory dzieki za pomocLast edited by Pryka on Thu Feb 05, 2009 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

a nie zaktualizował Ci się przypadkiem przy okazji xorg? Sprawdź w logach xów jaka klawiatura jest "aktywowana" oraz jaki layout jest jej ustawiany. Ja przedwczoraj baardzo długo zachodziłem w głowę dlaczego mimo poprawnych ustawień, xorg/hal uparcie ustawiał layout us

----------

## radek-s

U mnie wygląda to tak:

mimo że w xorg.conf podaje zeby xorg wykorzystywał sterowniki kbd i mouse, korzysta on ze sterowników evdev.

Polska klawiature tam ustawia sie w /usr/share/ha;/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi

tam us zmien na pl

restart hald i xorg i bedzie wszystko po polsku

swoją drogą, czemu xorg korzysta z evdev a nie keyboard i mouse? moze ktos to wie!

 :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

setxkbmap pl

----------

## Pryka

Thx, zmieniłem usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi us na pl i śmiga  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> swoją drogą, czemu xorg korzysta z evdev a nie keyboard i mouse? moze ktos to wie!

 

Przy updacie hala i xorg-server wyswietla sie stosowna wiadomosc

----------

## SlashBeast

ustawianie konfiga w /usr jest głupie, 10-keymaps.fdi powinno sie skopiowac do /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ i tam edytowac, inaczej przy kazdym re-mergu hala ustawienia pojda sie...

----------

